# One way flight?????



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

Has anyone else entered Dubai on a 30 day free visa and on a one way flight???? is there an issue with this?????? im worried now


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

trilogygirls said:


> Has anyone else entered Dubai on a 30 day free visa and on a one way flight???? is there an issue with this?????? im worried now


I guess a one-way ticket would be a bad idea !


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is not usually an issue usually. If they ask you anything, just say you are coming on vacation. You will get a visa on arrival. If anyone should ask you anything further, then say that you are coming to see friends and might be going to another country for an extended vacation but unsure. 

Reality is, because you are from one of the special countries that get a visa on arrival, the local in passport control probly will not remove their mic from their ear and continue to talk on their cell phone the entire time, not hardly speaking to you and barely will look up.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Isn't it generally cheaper to book a return? It's more likely to be picked up on check-in than at immigration here.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Rarely a problem at Immigration. But return flights from Dubai tend to be alot more expensive than into Dubai (especially Emirates). If you are planning to pop home in the next year for a visit it may be cheaper to buy a return now - you can always change the date.


----------



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

Why would you want to have a one-way ticket, when return tickets always save your some money!


----------



## KkiL (Aug 18, 2012)

if ur going to come on a visit visa, the airport at ur home country will first check for ur visa and return ticket, if u get visa on arrival, they might not check
dubai does not check to see if u have a return ticket
they only check ur visa


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

ok i am going to not worry about this... im not entering the conutry illegally i will have my 30 day visa which i will renew.. IF things dont work out in dubai i will prob go to new zealand or somewhere like that...


----------



## KkiL (Aug 18, 2012)

trilogygirls said:


> ok i am going to not worry about this... im not entering the conutry illegally i will have my 30 day visa which i will renew.. IF things dont work out in dubai i will prob go to new zealand or somewhere like that...


I dont think u can renew ur 30 day visa
just get a 2 way ticket, it will save u a lot of hassels, and if u do decide to come on a 1 way ticket, please share the experience so we can also benefit


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes she can, she can extend it for another 30 days at DRND or do a visa run to Hatta for a new 30 day visa.


----------



## KkiL (Aug 18, 2012)

ooppss my bad, u can have upto 90 days visit visa


----------



## KkiL (Aug 18, 2012)

wandabug said:


> Yes she can, she can extend it for another 30 days at DRND or do a visa run to Hatta for a new 30 day visa.


the visa run is at Oman, Hatta is a part of UAE so theres no difference there
just on the outskirts of hatta, theres a oman border, I think thats what ur referring to


----------



## Johnjo (Aug 18, 2012)

trilogygirls said:


> Has anyone else entered Dubai on a 30 day free visa and on a one way flight???? is there an issue with this?????? im worried now


it's cool Irish passports and Uk u can enter and as someone mentioned just pop up to Hatta every 30 days for renewal. Round trip about 3-4 hours bit of a pain until you get settled and find a job with visa etc.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

thanks very much! if i have to do a visa run i will have to find out what i need to do it etc! fingers crossed on the jobs front! x


----------



## branza (Aug 18, 2012)

make sure you prepare before youi even begin


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

what do you mean???


----------



## adham harley (Aug 19, 2012)

branza said:


> make sure you prepare before youi even begin


from experience...holding an Irish passport you can enter uae with no visa. no return ticket needed. renewal by doing.visa runs through hatta or RAK borders is applicable ans easy and free of.charge. both borders are 90 mins from dubai but the dara (rak) terminal is better where u can.actually spend a weekend in musandam


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

So you don't think I will be asked anywhere why it is only one way????


----------



## adham harley (Aug 19, 2012)

trilogygirls said:


> So you don't think I will be asked anywhere why it is only one way????


my friend was not asked.at all. she came from.kuwait on a one way ticket. didnt like it here so she went to bahrain. u will not need a round trip flight because u have access to all.nearby coubtries hence u can alwaya choose to go to a diff.destination.


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

I flew with a group of friends heathrow - DBX in July. All of us British nationals with British passports, mixture of UAE residents and visa runners.

All I can tell you is the one person who had a one way ticket was the only person stopped - and had a LOT of problems. 

Irony is they were on their way out for an arranged job but yet to have residency visa. People going out to do visa runs (quite obvious from passport stamps!) we're not questions as flights were 12 month return tickets.

She was stopped and questioned at check in, after 10mins she was allowed to check in, we thought it odd but didn't worry. At the gate she was then not allowed to proceed and questioned again for nearly half hour about why she only had a one way ticket, a lot of people and supervisors were called and info given before finally she was allowed to board. 

We flew v irgin so maybe it's an airline thing, I've never known a return was a requirement before but v irgin made a big fuss and kept asking to see a resident visa for one way ticket holders. My advice would be to contact your airline directly and ask them if they have any requirements.


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

Forgot to say there was absolutely no problem Dubai end - just UK side!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

adham harley said:


> my friend was not asked.at all. she came from.kuwait on a one way ticket. didnt like it here so she went to bahrain. u will not need a round trip flight because u have access to all.nearby coubtries hence u can alwaya choose to go to a diff.destination.


It's coming the UK that could be the issue. OP, I agree with Welsh Lady, you should check. I don't think it is a specific airline that requires this, it's a general requirement. It would be awful if you got to the airport and they wouldn't let you fly.


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

The invasion of some form of text speak once again. Please stop.

OP, it never hurts to have the safety line of a return ticket. I came out here without a job, but bought a return just in case. The return flight was 6 months later, and as I don't need it now I just pushed it back to Crimbo and now have half-ish of my trip home paid for.


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Garth Vader said:


> OP, it never hurts to have the safety line of a return ticket. I came out here without a job, but bought a return just in case. The return flight was 6 months later, and as I don't need it now I just pushed it back to Crimbo and now have half-ish of my trip home paid for.


Agree with this. It's usually cheaper for a return (or so I've found) and no ones going to ask you at UK end because you'll have a return booked so no hassle there. Same in Dubai. 

like Garth Vader said, it's good to have that option. Another single flight to return should you need it will end up costing you way more for both those flights than probably one return ticket would in the first place and you get the peace of mind. 

If it were me, unless it was loads cheaper for a one way. I'd book a return. My return flight came and went, I just didn't show for it. But knowing it was there just incase was good.


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> It's coming the UK that could be the issue. OP, I agree with Welsh Lady, you should check. I don't think it is a specific airline that requires this, it's a general requirement. It would be awful if you got to the airport and they wouldn't let you fly.


This is actually not correct. Some airlines do have stricter rules than that of Dubai immigration. I had this issue with KLM and Air France, as my return ticket was more than 60 days out when I first moved to Dubai. Even though I explained my plans of travelling by car to Oman, they would not let me board. The solution given by Air France was to buy a refundable ticket to Qatar less than 30 days out, and get that refunded later. That sufficiently covered the airline for any liability, without additional costs on my part. The airline acknowledged that Dubai immigration would not have concerns, but said KLM and Air France still proof that the passenger would leave Dubai unless they held a residency visa.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

PolarBear said:


> This is actually not correct. Some airlines do have stricter rules than that of Dubai immigration. I had this issue with KLM and Air France, as my return ticket was more than 60 days out when I first moved to Dubai. Even though I explained my plans of travelling by car to Oman, they would not let me board. The solution given by Air France was to buy a refundable ticket to Qatar less than 30 days out, and get that refunded later. That sufficiently covered the airline for any liability, without additional costs on my part. The airline acknowledged that Dubai immigration would not have concerns, but said KLM and Air France still proof that the passenger would leave Dubai unless they held a residency visa.


Yes, I know. It's basically where you are departing from that is the issue. In the case of OP, the UK.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

there's a lot to be said for having a return ticket 'in hand' (i don't unfortunately) i came on a one way too.

if you go home to the UK yearly or twice yearly, and have a ticket in hand, you can buy your returns from the UK. Much cheaper that way, even if you have to pay to move the flight out a bit later.


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

My husband entered Dubai with a one way ticket last week. When questioned he said he had a job to go to and they let him through with no problems at all. 

However as myself and my 2 children are joining my husband in October I thought I would ring the airline ( in my case Emirates) as I didn't want any problems when on my own. They said I should buy a return ticket as otherwise I could be refused entry without a residents visa. They said it was often cheaper to buy a return. So I shall follow their advice to be on the safe side.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

my family just arrived one a one-way with Emirates. no questions


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vantage said:


> my family just arrived one a one-way with Emirates. no questions


Did they come in on visit visa?


----------

